
Readability shuts down - marban
https://medium.com/@readability/1641cc18e02b#.p7z20y8zh
======
rspeer
Is it still possible to accomplish what Readability originally was for -- that
is, to click a Javascript bookmarklet that reformats the page you're reading
with nice text and no distractions?

I never needed their service that you log in to. I still have their
bookmarklet around, but it doesn't seem to work anymore.

~~~
marban
Coincidentally I've built a server-side alternative for my own purpose but
given the niche /problem/ and readily available browser plugins (or native as
with Safari), I've never turned it into a product. Technically it's rather
simple.

